# 2012 return of Delhi



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

I am removing this thread as I am updating my progress elsewhere and as no one here seems to interested in bodybuilding but would rather find out about nail extensions or why cats purr LOL

Love you all X


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Excellent mate!!! Really happy to see this. George (geo) has always spoken very highly of you to me and I know he has learnt a lot from you, I'm sure I will from this journal too and I'm already contemplating dropping leg training for a while and bring up my weak chest.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Deleted


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Awesome work mate! Do you see much of george now?

Oh, and you know it's rude to say you have a secret and then keep it that way! It arouses too much suspision and I NEED to know it now lol 

Any starting pics also?

500g protein is huge. Do you think your body can really utilise this amount? Keep up the good work Del.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Deleted


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sounds good mate!! Im actually eating around 400g protein, 400g carbs, 105g fats at the minute and struggling at that, only 3 of those meals are solids as i simply have a terrible appetite which is a shame but i am steadily growing.

I have decided to stop training shoulders too, they are a strong muscle group for me and completely over power my very foor chest so instead i will train chest and triceps (another weak muscle) twice a week. Ill hit shoulders once per month and hopefully this should bring up my chest over a few months maybe longer so thanks for that info, lets hope it works for me 

Keep training hard mate and enjoy the week away, lucky g1t!!


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Deleted


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Glad you had a good time Del. What are crystal light sachets??Your diet looks good, nice variety and i may take some of the meals from that, i am sick to death of chicken and rice and gipping every mouthful!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

welcome back mate, looking forward to seeing the finished package on stage next year......not sure if you mentioned it but UKBFF or NABBA?


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Deleted


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ha ha, nice. Ill see if i can get hold of some for when i diet next year then anything with a little taste is a godsend when dieting!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Delhi said:


> Hi Paul.
> 
> Cant wait to see the difference myself tbh. Much hard work has went in and I know I am improved so quite excited about seeing all the lard off. As for shows I will focus on NABBA but wont rule out doing UKBFF also. It depends on timeframes. I believe the UKBFF up here is the day after the NABBA brits. So IF (And its a big if) i qualify for Brits then I will do the UKBFF however failure to qualify means i am off diet and going to Las vegas on holiday LOL.
> 
> ...


see you can read peoples minds... 

great hear you have a plan mate and i am sure you will give it your all are you a Mr now? if so would that be class 3? or 2?

i am good mate taken this year off to rest have family time and build some weaker points, i am currently 235lbs(16s 11lbs) so have gained a good amount, my prep starts at the begining of January i am looking at the NABBA West and then the British if i make top 6 then round to the Universe as next year will be my last year on stage mate.......looking forward to seeing you at the NABBA Finals so no pressure


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Deleted


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Deleted


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Delhi said:


> Time for a wee update as weekend is over.
> 
> Trained legs on Friday (With cold symptoms) and session looked like this:
> 
> ...


Any reason your hitting legs lightly mate ? your legs look your best body part for me.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good workout mate!! Sounds gruelling! Working though legs look seriously good in the avi.


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> Any reason your hitting legs lightly mate ? your legs look your best body part for me.


260k squat for 4 seems light to me aswel :confused1:


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Deleted


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Deleted


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Deleted


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Deleted


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

What's going on del?


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Suprakill4 said:


> What's going on del?


Hi Mate,

Nothing is up prep continues as usual I have just removed my Jorno from here as there was little interest and support on this forum (Once upon a time this board was the best), nowadays it seems members on here would rather discuss fingernail extensions or whether you are straight or gay LOL.

I am still making updates and happy to keep you in the loop mate. Find me on facebook I will PM details if you wish?

Cheers bro...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm not on facebook mate but please pm me a link to where you are updating your log I'm interested to keep an eye on your progress.


----------

